# mag ich nicht wirklich, mag ich wirklich nicht, optimieren, Sprachpflege



## DaleC

Gibt es zwischen den beiden einen unterschied? Danke.


----------



## elroy

DaleC said:
			
		

> Gibt es zwischen den beiden einen *U*nterschied? Danke.


 
I think the first one means "I don't really like" (mild dislike) while the second means "I _really_ don't like" (intense dislike). 

But I could be wrong.  I'm not a native.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> I think the first one means "I don't really like" (mild dislike) while the second means "I _really_ don't like" (intense dislike).
> 
> But I could be wrong.  I'm not a native.


If you are wrong, I am wrong as well. 

Jana


----------



## sohc4

elroy said:
			
		

> I think the first one means "I don't really like" (mild dislike) while the second means "I _really_ don't like" (intense dislike).
> 
> But I could be wrong.  I'm not a native.


You are not (wrong, I mean) . 

"Mag ich nicht wirklich" - dieses "...nicht wirklich" ist eine direkte Übernahme des englischen "...not really". Stilistisch schöner wäre es, zu sagen

"Mag ich eigentlich nicht".

Axl


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:
			
		

> I think the first one means "I don't really like" (mild dislike) while the second means "I _really_ don't like" (intense dislike).
> 
> But I could be wrong.  I'm not a native.



Absolutely correct!

A native ;-)


----------



## Phlegethon

sohc4 said:
			
		

> You are not (wrong, I mean) .
> 
> "Mag ich nicht wirklich" - dieses "...nicht wirklich" ist eine direkte Übernahme des englischen "...not really". Stilistisch schöner wäre es, zu sagen
> 
> "Mag ich eigentlich nicht".
> 
> Axl



Sagen wir es doch, wie es ist: Die erste Fassung ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, weil im Deutschen der Begriff "wirklich" eine andere Bedeutung hat als das englische "really". Fällt also in die Rubrik "Deppendeutsch".


----------



## Gabriele

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Sagen wir es doch, wie es ist: Die erste Fassung ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, weil im Deutschen der Begriff "wirklich" eine andere Bedeutung hat als das englische "really". Fällt also in die Rubrik "Deppendeutsch".


 
Hi,

würde ich so nicht sagen.
"Nicht wirklich" ist ein inzwischen in die Umgangssprache integrierter Begriff.
Man kann ihn mögen oder nicht, aber er ist da .
In einem eher offiziellen Schriftstück würde ich nie erwarten den Ausdruck zu finden, aber gesprochen ist er allgegenwärtig 
G.


----------



## Jana337

Diskussion about Deppendeutsch moved here.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Sagen wir es doch, wie es ist: Die erste Fassung ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch, weil im Deutschen der Begriff "wirklich" eine andere Bedeutung hat als das englische "really". Fällt also in die Rubrik "Deppendeutsch".


 
Bitte? Im Deutschen hat das Wort "wirklich" die Bedeutung von "reell", "wahr" und "in Wirklichkeit" halt. Nun verneine diese Wörter bitte auf sanfte Wiese, also "nicht sehr reell", "nicht sehr wahr(heitsgemäß), "nicht in (der) Wirklichkeit". Mich interessiert der letzte Teil: "nicht in der Wirklichkeit" (und nun bitte: Wirklichkeit hat noch immer seine richtige deutsche Bedeutung). Stelle bitte das "nicht" vor diese Worte und einmal danach:

nicht in (der) Wirklichkeit - sanfte Verneinung, nur leichte Abneigung gegen die Aussage eines anderen
in (der) Wirklichkeit nicht - absolut nicht, da stimme ich voll dagegen

Ich bezweifele nicht, dass es den Ausdruck "nicht wirklich" vor einhundert Jahren noch nicht gegeben hat, aber ich möchte es _nicht wirklich_ als Anglizismus, Slang oder gar Deppendeutsch bezeichnen.


----------



## Phlegethon

Zu diesem Thema verweise ich auf

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismen

Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

 wirk|lich * I *[Adj. , o.Steig.]* 1 * _der Wirklichkeit entsprechend, tatsächlich vorhanden;_ eine ~e Geschichte, Begebenheit; die ~en Tatsachen  * 2 * _echt, so, wie es sich gehört;_ ~e Liebe; eine ~e Aufgabe; jmdm. eine ~e Freude machen  * II *[Adv. ] _tatsächlich, wahrhaftig;_ ist das w. wahr?; das ist w. freundlich von dir; er ist es w.  


"Nicht wirklich" heißt also schlicht "nicht". Und das ist im englischen mit "not really" ja eben nicht gemeint. Man müßte deutsch also "nicht besonders" oder "nicht so sehr" sagen. Der einzig korrekte Gebrauch von "nicht wirklich" im Deutschen ist m.E. im philosophisch-theologischen Bereich. Außerhalb dessen ist es ein mißglückter Anglizismus und damit Deppendeutsch.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich muß mich leider anschließen:
"nicht wirklich" ist ein Anglizismus von "not really", den ich auch erst seit etwa 20 Jahren kenne. In meiner Jugend wurde diese Phrase noch nicht in der heutigen Bedeutung verwendet. 

Heutzutage ist die Redewendung umgangssprachlich üblich. Da sie aber sofort verständlich und inzwischen sehr verbreitet ist, würde ich sie auch nicht als "Deppendeutsch" bezeichnen wollen, sondern eher einfach als Umgangssprache.

Wie man zu Anglizismen steht, ist in erster Linie eine persönliche Haltung.

Inwieweit "nicht wirklich" mißglückt ist, ist wohl kontrovers. Ich stimme Dir aber immerhin soweit zu, daß anglizistische Verwendungen von deutschen Wörtern unschöner sind als richtige englische Fremdwörter. Man denke nur an das leidige "realisieren"...

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Phlegethon

"Mißglückt" ist ja wohl ein Euphemismus. Wenn man etwas sagt, was man nicht sagen will, weil man kein Gefühl für die eigene Muttersprache hat, dann ist und bleibt diese Denglisch-Konstruktion falsch, auch wenn es Millionen weitere Deppen gibt, die es genauso halten.

Selbst in akademischen Kreisen wird z.B. oft von "aufoktroyieren" gesprochen (gut, bei den Altphilologen eher weniger). Da sträuben sich mir jedesmal die Nackenhaare.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

es gibt in vielen Gegenden Deutschlands Ausdrucksformen die sowas von falsch sind, aber eben umgangssprachlich etabliert (und die für mich durchaus einen gewissen Charme haben  , ich mag deutsche Dialekte und regionale Besonderheiten)
Meine Großmutter z.B. hat Sachen gesagt wie : das ist dem Mia sein Kleid
Mir ist das gar nicht mehr aufgefallen, es war eben so, so redet(e) man hier.
War meine Großmutter ein Depp ? Weil sie wahrscheinlich kaum wußte wie das korrekt konstruiert wird, sie kannte nichts anderes.
Ich würde sagen sie war eine kluge oft sogar weise Frau, aber eben nicht hochschulmäßig gebildet.

"Deppendeutsch" sträubt meine Nackenhaare, weil es impliziert, daß man überlegen ist, wenn man "richtig" redet. 
G.


----------



## Phlegethon

Mundarten sind wunderschön und sollten gepflegt werden. Dazu korrespondierend allerdings auch die Hochsprache als Referenzsprache im Kontakt mit Außenstehenden. Wer das nicht kann oder will wird es in Zeiten der Globalisierung  und vom Arbeitnehmer geforderten Mobilität schwer haben.

Anglizismen sind allerdings fremde Einsprengsel, die von Deutschpanschern kultiviert wurden, und können daher mit Mundarten nicht verglichen werden.

Wer richtiges Deutsch spricht ist nicht zwangsläufig überlegen, hat aber beispielsweise in Vorstellungsgesprächen und im Assessment Center deutlich bessere Karten, einen qualitativ höherwertigen Arbeitsplatz zu bekommen, insbesondere dort, wo sprachliches Ausdrucksvermögen unabdingbar ist.


----------



## Gabriele

Hi,

also das sind aber 2 Paar Schuhe: internationale Wettbewerbsfähigkeit und Deppentum liegen weit, weit auseinander...........

Depp ist laut Wikipedia (wobei das weiß man bzw. Deutscher auch so ;-)) ein anderer Begriff für Idiot.
Und jemanden der die deutsche Sprache ein bißchen "verschandelt" gleich einen Idioten zu nennen, ich weiß nicht  

Sprache lebt doch auch, in 2 Generationen (oder so) wird niemand mehr wissen, daß "nicht wirklich" z.B. mal umstritten war .

Ich unterscheide ganz krass zwischen offiziell verwendetem Schriftdeutsch und dem was man jeden Tag so daherlabert , denn es sind fast 2 Welten.
G.


----------



## I.C.

Ich denke, wer sich dazu berufen fühlt, Sprachreiniger und Sprachbewahrer zu spielen, einen heiligen Standard zu verteidigen und andere als Deppen zu bezeichnen, sollte seine eigenen Formulierungen wohl wägen. Vielleicht auch auf seine Zeichensetzung achten.

Wer für eine „reine“ Sprache plädiert, der möge sich an seine eigene lateinische Nase fassen. Vielleicht wird er sich bei genauerem Nachdenken dann doch nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen wollen.
Aber dazu habe ich schon einmal etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun, ich glaube, der Ausdruck Deppendeutsch muß nicht noch intensiver diskutiert werden.

Bedenkt doch beide auch den Aspekt, daß wir gerade hier im Forum dafür sorgen wollen, daß diejenigen, die Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache sprechen, die Sprache so lernen, daß sie sowohl hier in Deutschland als auch in ihrer Schule damit zurechtkommen. 

Dazu gehört auf jeden Fall, Umgangssprache zu korrigieren und den hochsprachlichen Weg aufzuzeigen. Dazu gehört aber auch, die Umgangssprache zu erklären und verständlich zu machen. Wir sind uns sicherlich einig, daß zwischen Umgangssprache und falschem Deutsch ein recht schmaler Grat ist. Im Zweifelsfall müssen halt beide Hinweise her: "Die Formulierung ist hochsprachlich falsch" und "wird umgangssprachlich verstanden als...". 

Dialekt sollte höchstens erklärt werden, wenn der Fragende die Bedeutung erfahren möchte, darf aber nicht als Unterrichtsstoff aufgefaßt werden.

Auch ich empfinde viele umgangssprachliche Redewendungen als nicht tauglich, um hier aktiv vertreten zu werden.

@Gabriele: Das "was dahergelabert wird"  spielt hier im Forum meiner Meinung nach eine nur untergeordnete Rolle.

@Phlegethon: "Deppendeutsch" ist auch kein Wort, das ich kenne. Wenn schon, dann hochsprachliche Abwertungen, bitte! 

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Phegethon,
zum "mißglückten" Euphemismus kann ich nur soviel sagen, daß die Sprecher ja nicht etwas sagen, daß sie nicht sagen wollten. Im Gegenteil, die Redewendung wird heutzutage von den meisten korrekt verstanden, so daß zumindest kein Kommunikationsproblem auftritt. Soweit dazu.

Für mich trägt das Wort "mißglückt" eine ausreichend harte Beurteilung mit sich.

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Phlegethon

I.C. said:
			
		

> Wer für eine „reine“ Sprache plädiert, der möge sich an seine eigene lateinische Nase fassen.



Ich plädiere nicht für eine "reine" Sprache (so etwas gibt es eh seit der Völkerwanderung nicht mehr), sondern für eine korrekte Sprache. Wer den Unterschied nicht kennt, hat m. E. schon ein Problem.

Um es also noch einmal zu verdeutlichen: Fremdwörter (von mir aus auch englische) da, wo sie sinnvoll sind, aber keinesfalls dort, wo sie nicht nur falsch verwandt sondern auch überflüssig sind. Ein weiteres Beispiel, das ich neulich gesehen habe: "body bags" als Bezeichnung für eine Art Hüfttasche. Das sollte besser mal keine amerikanische Kriegerwitwe sehen.

Bei Coca-Cola Deutschland gab es mal eine Hotline ("heißer Draht" trifft es nicht so recht), die man als "Coke-Line" bewarb. Meine amerikanische Freundin hat sich darauf vor Lachen fast bepißt - Anglisten (oder eher noch Amerikanisten) werden wissen, warum.

Soviel nur zur Erläuterung. Als Absolvent eines humanistischen Gymnasiums möchte ich sicher keine Delatinisierung oder Degräkisierung unseres Wortschatzes, nur sollte man schon in etwa wissen, was diese Fremdwörter originär bedeuten.


----------



## I.C.

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> eine korrekte Sprache. Wer den Unterschied nicht kennt, hat m. E. schon ein Problem.


 Dann erkläre mir doch bitte, was genau "korrekte Sprache" ist. 
Ab wann genau ist ein neuer Ausdruck als "korrekt" zu bezeichnen?

Ich denke übrigens, daß Du über Deinen Kommunikationsstil nachdenken solltest.


----------



## Gabriele

Kajjo said:
			
		

> @Gabriele: Das "was dahergelabert wird" spielt hier im Forum meiner Meinung nach eine nur untergeordnete Rolle.


 
Korrekt , aber die Tatsache, daß man es jeden Tag tut macht einen, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, nicht gleich zum Deppen 
Mehr wollte ich damit sagen.
Denn Ausgangspunkt zum Thema "Deppendeutsch" war ja der Ausspruch "nicht wirklich" der eher in diese von mir erwähnte Alltagskategorie fällt (noch  )
G.


----------



## Phlegethon

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Phegethon,
> zum "mißglückten" Euphemismus kann ich nur soviel sagen, daß die Sprecher ja nicht etwas sagen, daß sie nicht sagen wollten. Im Gegenteil, die Redewendung wird heutzutage von den meisten korrekt verstanden, so daß zumindest kein Kommunikationsproblem auftritt. Soweit dazu.



Möglicherweise funktioniert auch eine Verständigung mit Händen und Füßen. Das Ziel sollte aber sein, sich nach oben und nicht nach unten zu orientieren. Läßt man kleine Sprachsünden zu, folgen nur kurz darauf die großen. Große Sprachsünden zerstören mittelfristig eine einheitliche Hochsprache, weil sich dann bestimmte Segmente der Bevölkerung nur noch in einen extrem restringierten Code verständigen können und wollen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Phlegethon,
englische Fremdwörter im Deutschen sind nun wirklich nicht weniger korrekt als lateinische, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie im Deutschen "notwendig" sind oder nicht! Ob Dir gute deutsche Wörter für Teenager, Computer, Container etc. einfallen, ist für die Frage nach der Korrektheit völlig belanglos. Beachte bitte, daß diese Wörte im Duden stehen und als korrekt angesehen werden! Ebenso gibt es zahlreiche griechisch-lateinische Wörter, für die ausreichend nahe deutsche Wörter existieren, ohne daß ich auf erstere verzichten möchte.

Sicherlich gibt es englische Wörter, die im Deutschen eine falsche Bedeutung erlangt haben (allen voran "Handy"). Dies macht sie im Deutschen (vielleicht leider) nicht weniger korrekt.

Grüße,
Kajjo

PS
Du hast aber recht, daß gerade Werbung und die Benennung von Artikeln zunehmend den Eindruck erweckt, es wäre in den entsprechenden Abteilungen der Bildungsnotstand ausgebrochen.


----------



## Kajjo

Gabriele said:
			
		

> Korrekt, aber die Tatsache, daß man es jeden Tag tut macht einen, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, nicht gleich zum Deppen. Mehr wollte ich damit sagen. Denn Ausgangspunkt zum Thema "Deppendeutsch" war ja der Ausspruch "nicht wirklich" der eher in diese von mir erwähnte Alltagskategorie fällt.
> G.



Da hast Du recht, Gabriele. Deppendeutsch ist etwas hart (und umgangssprachlich, finde ich , wenn man bedenkt, daß es um "nicht wirklich" geht.

Grüße, Kajjo


----------



## Phlegethon

Korrekte Sprache richtet sich nach den entsprechenden orthographischen und grammatikalischen Regeln. Diese sind auch in der deutschen Sprache festgelegt (die Rechtschreibreform ignorieren wir hier mal, weil da schon Sprachpanscher Sprachverbrechen nachträglich legalisiert haben).

Falsch übersetzte Begriffe aus einer anderen Referenzsprache können daher nie als korrekt bezeichnet werden, obwohl es da auch in der Vergangenheit ein paar schlechte Bespiele gegeben hat. "Optimieren" müßte eigentlich "meliorisieren" heiße (Komparativ statt Superlativ als Grundlage). Wie beim "aufoktroyieren" ist es nur ein schmaler Grat zwischen Fremdwort und Falschwort. Und es gibt kein Gewohnheitsrecht im Irrtum. Glücklicherweise entscheidet noch nicht eine wie auch immer zusammengesetzte Mehrheit über Sprachregeln und Duden-Neuaufnahmen.


----------



## I.C.

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Korrekte Sprache richtet sich nach den entsprechenden orthographischen und grammatikalischen Regeln. *Diese sind auch in der deutschen Sprache festgelegt (die Rechtschreibreform ignorieren wir hier mal*, weil da schon Sprachpanscher Sprachverbrechen nachträglich legalisiert haben).


Wer legt das fest?
Da gibt es also jemanden, der mir verbindlich vorschreibt, wie ich mich auszudrücken habe und was guter Stil ist?


----------



## Phlegethon

Orthographie und Grammatik sind historisch ziemlich starre Regularien, haben aber mit Stil und Ausdruck überhaupt nichts zu tun. Stil und Ausdruck entwickeln sich auf Grundlage der Regeln der Orthographie und Grammatik. Es gibt zwar Stillehren (weniger im Deutschen als in den sog. "toten" Sprachen), aber die fallen unter Kür und nicht unter Pflicht.


----------



## Phlegethon

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Deppendeutsch ist etwas hart (und umgangssprachlich, finde ich , wenn man bedenkt, daß es um "nicht wirklich" geht.
> 
> Grüße, Kajjo



Alles der Alliteration zuliebe. Aber als Kompromiß können wir ja auf das bereits seit etwa 15 Jahren etablierte Dummdeutsch zurückgreifen. Phonetisch nicht ganz so schön, aber zumindest hochsprachlich.


----------



## Phlegethon

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Phlegethon,
> englische Fremdwörter im Deutschen sind nun wirklich nicht weniger korrekt als lateinische, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie im Deutschen "notwendig" sind oder nicht!



Aber wir sprachen hier von "nicht wirklich", und das ist als deutsche Übersetzung von "not really" eben nicht synonym sondern meint etwas anderes. Wer will, kann ja "not really" sagen, wenn er glaubt, dadurch besonders cool zu sein. Es gibt aber definitiv diverse deutsche Alternativen.


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, das ist einfach falsch. Wortbildung hat nichts unmittelbar mit Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu tun! Gerade lateinische und griechische Wörter werden ja nun nicht nach typisch deutschen Regeln dekliniert und haben trotzdem zurecht einen Stammplatz in der deutschen Sprache.
Denk mal an die Pluralformen von Spezies, Atlas und Super Nova. Über Wortbildung (Urschöpfung, Lautmalerei, Komposita, Ableitung, Bedeutungsverschiebung, ...) gibt es ganze Bücher und Entlehung ist ganz normal. 

Wie kommst Du bloß auf Dein "Optimier-Problem"? Lat. optimum = das Beste, im Deutschen meist im Sinne von "günstigster erreichbarer Wert". Wenn man etwas optimiert, dann verbessert man es nicht nur, dann sucht man den besten erreichbaren Zustand. Jede andere Verwendung ist Umgangssprache! Ein Verb wie "meliorisieren" ist überflüssig, Deutsche sagen dazu "verbessern".

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Aber wir sprachen hier von "nicht wirklich", und das ist als deutsche Übersetzung von "not really" eben nicht synonym sondern meint etwas anderes. Wer will, kann ja "not really" sagen, wenn er glaubt, dadurch besonders cool zu sein. Es gibt aber definitiv diverse deutsche Alternativen.



Nun, Du hattest das Thema verallgemeinert auf englische Fremdwörter, nicht wir! Über die Umgangssprachlichkeit und die mißglückte Übernahme ins Deutsche besteht ja _keine wirkliche _Meinungsverschiedenheit!

Kajjo


----------



## Phlegethon

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du bloß auf Dein "Optimier-Problem"? Lat. optimum = das Beste, im Deutschen meist im Sinne von "günstigster erreichbarer Wert". Wenn man etwas optimiert, dann verbessert man es nicht nur, dann sucht man den besten erreichbaren Zustand. Jede andere Verwendung ist Umgangssprache! Ein Verb wie "meliorisieren" ist überflüssig, Deutsche sagen dazu "verbessern".
> Kajjo


Man kann zwar etwas verbessern, aber nicht verbestern. Anders gesagt: Verbesserung ist ein Prozeß, der im Prinzip nicht abgeschlossen werden kann. Dadurch ist eine Optimierung illusorisch, weil man damit das Ende eines unendlichen Prozesses suggeriert. Auch der "beste erreichbare Zustand" ist ja nur eine Momentaufnahme und hat über den Augenblick hinaus keinen Bestand. 

Zudem gibt es ja im Deutschen als Gegenbeispiel Wörter wie pejorativ und Pejorativum. Denn auch der Prozeß des Verschlechterns ist nach unten offen.


----------



## Kajjo

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Man kann zwar etwas verbessern, aber nicht verbestern. Anders gesagt: Verbesserung ist ein Prozeß, der im Prinzip nicht abgeschlossen werden kann. Dadurch ist eine Optimierung illusorisch, weil man damit das Ende eines unendlichen Prozesses suggeriert. Auch der "beste erreichbare Zustand" ist ja nur eine Momentaufnahme und hat über den Augenblick hinaus keinen Bestand.
> Zudem gibt es ja im Deutschen als Gegenbeispiel Wörter wie pejorativ und Pejorativum. Denn auch der Prozeß des Verschlechterns ist nach unten offen.



Nun, wenn es denn im Deutschen kein Wort für "optimieren" gibt, ist es doch ein Grund mehr, optimieren in diesem Sinne zu verwenden! Die von mir gegebene Definition "günstigster erreichbarer Zustand" beinhaltet erstens einen Superlativ und zweitens das Wort "erreichbar". Du hast doch genug Sprachgefühl, um festzustellen, daß es offensichtlich möglich ist, einen unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen "günstigsten erreichbaren Zustand" auch tatsächlich zu erreichen.

Abgesehen davon versteigst Du Dich in Wortklauberei! Nach Deiner Argumentation, dürfte es ja kaum Superlative geben. "Ich wollte nur sein Bestes!", wäre dann ja auch Quatsch. Wie auch immer, es ist nicht Sache der Wortbildung, Grammatik oder Sprache im allgemeinen *inhaltliche Bewertungen* durchzuführen und Wörter als falsch zu deklarieren, die möglicherweise für eine bestimmter Hörerschaft keinen Sinn ergeben.

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Phlegethon

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon versteigst Du Dich in Wortklauberei! Nach Deiner Argumentation, dürfte es ja kaum Superlative geben. "Ich wollte nur sein Bestes!", wäre dann ja auch Quatsch. Wie auch immer, es ist nicht Sache der Wortbildung, Grammatik oder Sprache im allgemeinen *inhaltliche Bewertungen* durchzuführen und Wörter als falsch zu deklarieren, die möglicherweise für eine bestimmter Hörerschaft keinen Sinn ergeben.



Semantik ist keine Wortklauberei. Es hilft gelegentlich, mal über die Etymologie bestimmter Wörter nachzudenken, damit man sie dann später gewählter nutzt.

"Ich wollte nur sein Bestes" ist im übrigen vollkommen korrekt, weil es eine allgemeine Intention ausdrückt. Man sagt hier eben nicht "Ich wollte ihn optimieren", weil das eine praktische, in der Regel recht dröge Tätigkeit impliziert. Wie schon Faust strebt der Mensch nach dem Perfekten, Vollkommenen, Absoluten. Wir kommen natürlich nicht einmal ansatzweise in die Nähe, aber das ist für die Intention ja unerheblich. Ohne Ideale gibt es kein sinn-volles Leben. Daß man dabei scheitern kann, macht die Sache doch nur interessanter.


----------



## I.C.

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Orthographie und Grammatik sind historisch ziemlich starre Regularien


Wer legt diese verbindlich fest? Wie?
Ab wann ist eine neuer Ausdruck "korrekt"?
Welche Historie wäre das?


----------



## Phlegethon

I.C. said:
			
		

> Wer legt diese verbindlich fest? Wie?



Ausschüsse der Kultusministerien der Länder und des Bundes, Österreichs und der Deutsch-Schweiz. Auslandsdeutsche, deutsche Nordschleswiger und Ostbelgier bleiben leider außen vor. Nennt sich *Zwischenstaatliche Kommission für deutsche Rechtschreibung.*

Wie? Mit der laut Satzung erforderlichen Mehrheit innerhalb des Gremiums. Es gibt keine Plebiszite.



			
				I.C. said:
			
		

> Ab wann ist eine neuer Ausdruck "korrekt"?



Laut Volksmeinung, sobald er im Duden steht. ich bin da eher skeptisch. Für mich hat er seit der 60er Jahre seine Verbindlichkeit verloren.



			
				I.C. said:
			
		

> Welche Historie wäre das?



Vor der unsäglichen Rechtschreibreform von 1998 war die letzte Reform die 2. Berliner Orthographiekonferenz von 1901. Ihr fielen u.a. "Thür" und "Thor" und die Tasse "Thee" zum Opfer.


----------



## Gabriele

ich lese und staune 

Eine Rechschreibreform ist also Sprachpanscherei und daher für "gebildete" deutsche Bürger irrelevant.......... 
arme Kinder die das jetzt als alleiniges Wissen vermittelt bekommen, alles zukünftige Deppen  
(das ich von dieser Reform auch nur bedingt begeistert bin, ist ein anderes Thema, wenn das als "richtig" festgeschrieben wird, dann kann ich finden was ich will)

Sprache LEBT und entwickelt sich, das macht sie erst zu dem was sie ist.
Andernfalls würden wir alle noch so reden (oder evtl. grunzen   ) wie unsere Urahnen, was wir aber nicht tun und was in vielen Threads hier im Forum auch immer wieder nachzulesen ist.

Aber das alles war weniger Gegenstand von der Deppendeutsch-Debatte , mir jedenfalls ging es anfänglich nur darum, daß ich den Begriff als viel zu hart und auch sehr verletztend empfunden habe, Überlegenheitsgefühl durch mehr Bildung. Motto: die armen Deppen/Idioten/Dummen, die nur Umgangssprache können und daher ihre mangelnde Intelligenz offenbaren.
Ist die Chance gehabt zu haben eine gute Schulbildung (und weiterführend) zu geniessen eigener Verdienst ? Etwas das mich dazu berechtigt auf weniger Privilegierte herabzublicken ?
Das hat mich - völlig off-topic (sorry liebe Mods, aber es war stärker als ich) - einfach auf die berühmte Palme gebracht.
G.


----------



## Kajjo

Nun, Phlegethon,
wie auch immer Faust dazu gestanden haben mag, aber es gibt ausreichend Optimierungsprobleme, die man exakt oder zumindest mit definierter Genauigkeit lösen kann (z.B. in der Mathematik, Physik, Technik). Die Anwendung auf geisteswissenschaftliche Alltagserscheinungen mag weniger befriedigend ausgehen, der Ansatz dahinter ist aber derselbe: Man sucht ein Optimum -- ob man es findet oder gar finden kann, sei dahingestellt. Genau deshalb heißt der Vorgang optimieren. Verbessern ist im allgemeinen leichter als Optimieren und schon von der Art der Zielsetzung her anders. Ob ein Optimum in bestimmten Fällen tatsächlich erreichbar ist, mag mal technisch, mal philosophisch bedingt sein.

Laut Kluge, Etymologisches Wörterbuch und stets an meiner Seite , ist Optimum vom Superlativ abgeleitet und hat obige Definition. Soweit zur Beschäftigung mit Etymologie.

Ganz selbstverständlich steht dem oben Gesagten die Existenz von Fremdwörtern, die von Komparativen abgeleitet sind, nicht entgegen. Warum auch? 

Hast Du denn auch etwas gegen die Wörter Maximum und Minimum? Kann man auch die als Mensch niemals erreichen? 

Kajjo

PS
Ob der Mensch nach dem Absoluten und Vollkommenen strebt, ist sicherlich schwer zu sagen. Aber was hat das mit sprachlicher Korrektheit zu tun? Und sucht ein solcher Mensch nicht gerade das Optimum? Würde er sich sprachlich mit "verbessern" statt "optimieren" nicht geradezu seines Zieles entheben und der Unvollkommenheit preisgeben?


----------



## Phlegethon

Wenn der Mensch wirklich das Optimum sucht, soll er sich bei der Sprache ein bißchen Mühe geben. Mehr verlangt doch niemand. Aber Presse, Funk und Fernsehen gehen ja mit schlechtem Beispiel voran.


----------



## Kajjo

OK!
Kajjo

PS
Ohne Nachsatz wäre diese Mitteilung zu kurz gewesen!


----------



## Phlegethon

Gabriele said:
			
		

> Eine Rechschreibreform ist also Sprachpanscherei und daher für "gebildete" deutsche Bürger irrelevant..........



Die von 1998. Die von 1901 war in Ordnung.



			
				Gabriele said:
			
		

> Aber das alles war weniger Gegenstand von der Deppendeutsch-Debatte , mir jedenfalls ging es anfänglich nur darum, daß ich den Begriff als viel zu hart und auch sehr verletztend empfunden habe, Überlegenheitsgefühl durch mehr Bildung. Motto: die armen Deppen/Idioten/Dummen, die nur Umgangssprache können und daher ihre mangelnde Intelligenz offenbaren.
> Ist die Chance gehabt zu haben eine gute Schulbildung (und weiterführend) zu geniessen eigener Verdienst ? Etwas das mich dazu berechtigt auf weniger Privilegierte herabzublicken ?



Es ist ein weit verbreitetes Erklärungsschema, daß eigene Unzulänglichkeiten grundsätzlich die Schuld der anderen sind. Das Erlernen der deutschen Sprache ist prinzipiell in allen Schulformen möglich. Wenn man im Unterricht lieber SMS schreibt als aufzupassen, ist man selbst schuld. Wir reden hier nicht von Latein, Altgriechisch oder Quantenphysik sondern lediglich von der eigenen Muttersprache. Und die beherrschen selbst meine Freunde mit Volksschulabschluß besser als heutige Gymnasiasten. An den Bildungschancen allein kann es wohl nicht liegen. man sollte vielleicht öfter mal die Playstation wegräumen und zu einem Buch greifen.

Außerdem gibt es Volkshochschulkurse für besseres Deutsch zu erschwinglichen Tarifen. Dort lernt man kondensiert das, was man sonst in mehreren Jahren in der Schule lernt. Grundlagenwissen sollte allerdings vorhanden sein.


----------



## FloVi

Ich habe diese Diskussion ja anfangs auch mit Freuden verfolgt, doch langsam wird es mir zu trollig.

Auf der einen Seite besteht Phlegethon auf die Einhaltung der Regeln, die er aber andererseits geflissentlich ignoriert - und dies auch eloquent begründet - wenn sie ihm nicht gefallen. Die Rechtschreibreform von 1901 war in Ordnung, die neue nicht, also darf man sie auch missachten.

Im Übrigen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, dass der Ausdruck "nicht wirklich" tatsächlich eine Eindeutschung des englischen "not really" ist.

Meines Erachtens gibt es Sätze wie "Das bildest du dir ein, Ungeheuer gibt es nicht wirklich!" schon sehr lange. Damit kann der Ursprung auch eine Verkürzung des Ausdrucks "nicht in Wirklichkeit" sein. Und dass der Ausdruck in der Wikipedia als Eindeutschung geführt wird, ist doch nicht wirklich ein Beweis, oder? ;-)


----------



## Phlegethon

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Ich habe an anderer Stelle schon einmal ausgeführt, in welchem Zusammenhang "nicht wirklich" korrekt verwendet werden kann. Und das ist eben nicht als Substitution des englischen "not really". Wer im Deutschen "nicht wirklich" außerhalb der von mir erwähnten Zusammenhänge verwendet, kann auch einfach "nicht" sagen. Denn wenn es Ungeheuer "nicht wirklich" gibt, müßte es sie in der logischen Umkehrung ja unwirklich geben. Ist zwar in dieser Formulierung Stuß, soll aber wahrscheinlich ausdrücken, daß sie nichtfeststofflich existieren (in Märchen, Legenden, Mythen, als Metaphern etc.). Das Problem ist nur, daß auch Märchen, Legenden, Mythen und Metaphern Bestandteil einer Wirklichkeit sind. Es bleibt also dabei: "nicht wirklich" ist wirklich schlechtes, weil falsches, Deutsch.


----------



## FloVi

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Es bleibt also dabei: "nicht wirklich" ist wirklich schlechtes, weil falsches, Deutsch.



Und genau da widerspreche ich vehement. Warum? Weil es auf die Umstände ankommt. Rein formal würde ich dir sogar zustimmen, nicht aber im Umgang mit anderen Menschen. Fragt mich jemand "Guckst du gern Big Brother?", verziehe ich das Gesicht und antworte mit einem bestimmten Tonfall "Nicht wirklich."

Dieser Halbsatz in Verbindung mit Mimik und Tonfall gibt auf vielen verschiedenen Ebenen meine Meinung zu dieser Sendung wieder. Darunter auch eine ironische Sicht, die andeutet, dass ich die Sendung nicht Ernst nehme. Dazu ist kaum eine andere Formulierung in der Lage.

Und was die Verwendung von Wörtern in einem falschen Kontext angeht: Dazu brauchen wir keine Phrasen importieren. Wenn du an einem See bist und dein Freund/deine Freundin möchte gerne Tretboot fahren, wirst auch du ganz sicher nach einem Bootsverleih suchen, unabhängig davon, dass es ihn dort eigentlich nicht geben kann, da die Boote vermietet und nicht verliehen werden. Es ist also faktisch falsch, jedoch sprachlich richtig, zu einem Bootsverleih zu gehen. Ähnliches findest Du auch im "modernen" Leben, oder korrigierst Du all deine Freunde, wenn diese behaupten, sie hätten sich einen Film aus der Videothek geliehen?


----------



## I.C.

Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Ich plädiere nicht für eine "reine" Sprache (so etwas gibt es eh seit der Völkerwanderung nicht mehr), sondern für eine korrekte Sprache.  Wer den Unterschied nicht kennt, hat m. E. schon ein Problem.





			
				Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Korrekte Sprache richtet sich nach den entsprechenden orthographischen und grammatikalischen Regeln.  Diese sind auch in der deutschen Sprache festgelegt (die Rechtschreibreform ignorieren wir hier mal, weil da schon Sprachpanscher Sprachverbrechen nachträglich legalisiert haben).





			
				I.C. said:
			
		

> Wer legt diese verbindlich fest? Wie?





			
				Phlegethon said:
			
		

> Ausschüsse der Kultusministerien der Länder und des Bundes, Österreichs und der Deutsch-Schweiz. Auslandsdeutsche, deutsche Nordschleswiger und Ostbelgier bleiben leider außen vor. Nennt sich Zwischenstaatliche Kommission für deutsche Rechtschreibung.


Liest sich interessant.

----------------------



> Es gibt keine Plebiszite.


 Manche Exzentriker meinen, daß es eine gewachsene und lebendige Sprache gibt. Dieser Gedanke mag nicht jedem angenehm sein.


> Vor der unsäglichen Rechtschreibreform von 1998 war die letzte Reform die 2. Berliner Orthographiekonferenz von 1901. Ihr fielen u.a. "Thür" und "Thor" und die Tasse "Thee" zum Opfer.


 Während die I. Orthographische Konferenz 1876 stattfand. Soweit eine ziemlich kurze Historie.



> Verbesserung ist ein Prozeß, der im Prinzip nicht abgeschlossen werden kann. Dadurch ist eine Optimierung illusorisch, weil man damit das Ende eines unendlichen Prozesses suggeriert.


 Optimierung ist eine Verbesserung, bis ein Optimum erreicht ist - so denn ein solches existiert. Wie zum Beispiel in der allseits bekannten linearen Optimierung.


----------

